# Outback 23 Ft.



## val123 (Apr 19, 2007)

I read several web sites about the outback and water leaks. We might be purchasing from an individual. Can anyone give us some tips. We owned a 24ft terry tt.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* to Outbackers*


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

val said:


> We are thinking about purchasing a 2006 23 ft outback. But lately, i am finding out some bad things about the tt. We have seen pics on this tt but we go sat to actually see it. Priced good but don't know. Can anyone help out. Thanks Val


 What do you mean about "finding out some bad things about the tt?" Can you give some specifics? I think you'll find that most people on the forum are satisfied with their trailers even though there may have been some slight issues with them. Some people have had larger issues too, but you get these types of things happening with every product on the market. If you can give us some more information, we may be able to put your mind at ease or help steer you in a direction you are comfortable with.

Scott


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I think the 23rs is a great floor plan. This is one I was looking at when I first started to look. As far as the outback goes, it a great camper for the money. You get a lot of bang for your buck and you get us for free!

Where are you from and what dealer are you looking at?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Val, are you concerned about that one particular one you are looking at, or the brand in general. If there is a specific problem on the one you are considering, people can probably give tips on the extensiveness of the repair needed. If it is overall brand questions, there is lots of help also. Either way, post away!


----------



## val123 (Apr 19, 2007)

I read a couple of web sites that the outback have bad water leaks. The first tt we had was a terry 24ft. 
If we do purchase it does this web site have a texas rally? If so, we are real interested in it.



val said:


> I read several web sites about the outback and water leaks. We might be purchasing from an individual. Can anyone give us some tips. We owned a 24ft terry tt.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi val
















to Outbackers!! 

Hope all goes well on Saturday, please keep us posted...


----------



## val123 (Apr 19, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> Hi val
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hello from tx where r u?


----------



## mandy1 (Mar 26, 2006)

val,

I have the 2006 23rs and have not had any issues with leaks and I would venture to say that the vast majority of the Outback owners have not had any leaks either. With any Travel Trailer there are many possible entry points for water and they need to be inspected at least yearly and re-caulked if necessary, ie. marker lights, roof vents, roof seams etc... I believe that with any brand TT, just like cars, there is someone out there that has had problems with them. In general I would say that the Outbacks are built just as well or better than the other brands.

Just my opinion

Good luck


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Val,
I have a 2004 23rs. I bought it new so I've had it 3 years. No major problems at all and definately no water leaks!! If you are buying this unit used then you should have it checked completely before buying to put your mind at ease. Now about these slanderous websites you speak of, what are they?


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Val,

Welcome to the site.









We have an '03 25RSS that we bought used. DH put roof sealant on last year as a maintenance issue only.

No leaks!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

val,

Welcome to and from another Texas Outbacker!







Glad to have you with us.

Yes, we have Texas Rallies. As a matter of fact, we just had one over Spring Break in San Marcos. Check this out. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=14651 We're trying to put together another one for sometime this sumer.

No matter what kind of trailer or model of Outback you're looking for, this website can help you out. Just give us the questions, we'll answer them.

Let us know where you're from. Maybe we can hook up with others sometime in the near future.

Mark


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

The outbacks are constructed like most TT's today. They have a rubber roof and slideouts with seals. If a seal fails, you could have a leak. More likely however is not doing yearly roof maintenance. You have to check around everything on your roof to look for any cracked caulking. Use self leveling Dicor caulking (not silicone) and then inspect again next year. More work than a house, but it is worth it, and as I mentioned, no different than other TT's.

On a used model, definetly be cautious if you see signs of water damage!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

ive have the 2004 23rs and no water leaks.
great made camper all around.
campingnut


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

23RS here, and no water leaks. No real major issues ever. Knock on wood!


----------



## jim00592 (Feb 19, 2006)

got it new stel love it and no leak.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

Regarding things you have read about Outbacks having leaks...what kind of leaks?

Potential areas that might have water problems are the roof, the slide(s), the skylights, the windows, the marker lights.

You can also encounter water leaks at the plumbing.

Without specifics it is difficult to give an answer, other than a general one.

We own a 2006 21RS and have had it for over a year now. It sits in the weather 24/7/365 and to date has no "leaks" in the perimeter of the camper...including the roof. If it has rained, we do occasionally get a little water in the camper when we move the queen slide in. It is hard to get all the water off the slide before you slide it inside the camper. But this water is easily cleaned up with a small towel.

Our plumbing has NEVER leaked.

As Lee has previously stated, with an Outback, you get a lot of bang for the buck.

Before you sign to buy a camper, Outback or otherwise, go over the ENTIRE camper with an eye for problems. Use this link (Jolly's list) to examine the camper. One of our Moderators put this list together and it has been invaluable to many who have purchased campers.

IMHO you can't go wrong if you purchase an Outback.

Dan


----------

